# Howa 1500 223 with a cheap 50mm Barska scope



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

I did a lil tradeing and ended up with a Howa 1500 223, black synthetic stock. Really had no intentions of keeping the gun so I ordered a cheap Barska scope for it. Ill get the details on the scope and post it later. Put the new eyes on top and stuck it in the cabinet for future trade bait.

Well it got to eating on me that I hadnt shot it. So just for grins I picked up 100 rounds of FMJ. Just some cheap stuff that I can get local. I think it was like $35 for the 100 rounds.

Took it out to play with it. Well after a few shots and adjustments it was DEAD on. set up three 12 guage hulls with the old primer faceing me. Took them all out. Then decided I would shoot 20 rounds at the target as fast I could. Turned out pretty good if I do say so my self.

I dont have the pics on my computer but if somebody wants to give their cell number or email addy I will send them the pics !!

Im thinking I might just keep this for a yr of playing and then see if I still want to trade it off...

Thanks
Luke


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I was wonderin' what that was about on FB. Post it man. Those were some great shots !!


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

It was just the 50 yard dial in. I was out of time and already in trouble with momma as I left her at my cousins house and took off to the pasture. She was mad cause she knew what I was doing lol !!
My next outing will be 100 yards and hoping for the same out come. Then 200 and 300 and MAYBE 400...have to see how well the 300 goes before I try the 4.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It sounds like you got a good one to me. If it shoots that well I would keep it too.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Here is a 20 shot (fast) group from 50 yards and 3 steady shots


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's better. I would keep the rifle, or I could hang onto it for you. Need my address ? LOL


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Na thats ok Bones. I dont think it would look to good up there in your climate...lol

If you just look at that picture you think "he is full of crap" but I can promise you there is 20 rounds there !


----------



## rdsi64 (Jun 18, 2011)

I own two Howa 1500 varmint supremes, one each in .223 and .308. The Howa 1500 is the most underrated rifle in the woods. it has a one piece bolt you can take fireing pin out of with out tools, a flat bottem reciever, a user adjustable trigger, a 3 position safety. did I mention that the trigger has ZERO CREEP and barely moves when you squeeze similar to those high dollar jewel triggers. I took my .223 varmint rig to a 600 yard F class match and it did hold the 10 ring when I could stay on top of the wind. It is absolutly a sub moa factory rifle right out of the box


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Had to sell it recently. Had a buddy come by with one of his friends and the guy just had way to many 100 dollar bills in his pocket and he REALLY wanted the rifle. 
I have to agree that Howa is a SWEET rifle !! I will own another for sure !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hows things going L_S


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Them 1500 are shooters! I have seen that first hand!


----------



## pdxJaxon (Dec 30, 2011)

my brother and dad both have the Howas along with the Cheap ($99) Barska "sniper" scopes.

they both Swear by them.

Jaxon


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Are you holding up ok after your recent loss. If you need help or just need to talk just PM youngdon he will help talk you through it. You will be ok


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have a Howa 1500 in .243. I love it. It came with at game Nikko Stirling Game King 3.5-10x. I switched out for a Burris 6.5-20X to get a bigger picture on longer shots. That was a mistake. The Burris was a very nice scope but 6.5X was not low enough. I went back to the game king which is ok.


----------

